# حصولي علي دكتوراه الفلسفة في العمارة



## احمد حسني رضوان (11 مايو 2007)

بحمد الله تعالي وتوفيقه ، تمت مناقشة رسالة الدكتوراة الخاصة بي بعنوان :
التصميم بالمشاركة - نحو تطوير عمارة القرية المصرية 
من قسم العمارة بكلية الفنون الجميلة بالقاهرة مساء الاربعاء 9 مايو 2007
وقد تشرفت باشراف الاستاذ الدكتور محمد طلعت الدالي استاذ ورئيس قسم العمارة بكلية الفنون الجميلة بالقاهرة والدكتور احمد عماد الدين خضري استاذ بقسم العمارة بكلية الفنون الجميلة بالقاهرة
ما تشرفت بمناقشة الاساتذه الاستاذ الدكتور علي فتحي عيد استاذ ورئيس قسم العمارة الاسبق بكلية الهندسة جامعة عين شمس ، والاستاذ الدكتور هاني لويس عطا الله استاذ العمارة والتصميم العمراني بقسم العمارة بكلية الفنون الجميلة بالقاهرة
واتوجه بالشكر لهم جميعا ولكل من تقدم لي بالمساعدة


----------



## خالد ابن الوليد (11 مايو 2007)

الف الف مبروك يا دكتور وربنا يوفقك 
ونتمنى ان نرى ملخص للرسالة 
وادعيلى انا كمان فى الماجستير 
ربنــــــــــــــــا يوفقـــــــــــــــك


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (11 مايو 2007)

أخي العزيز، أحمد حسني رضوان
ألف مبروك يا دكتور، مع تمنياتي لك بدوام التوفيق والنجاح.


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (11 مايو 2007)

الف الف الف مبروووووووووووووك يا دكتور احمد 
والى الامام، أسأل الله ان يجعلها قادمة خير لك وان ينفع بك الاسلام والمسلمين

نتشرف بمعرفة معلومات اكثر تفصيلية عن منهجية البحث واهدافه وما تم تحقيقه


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (11 مايو 2007)

باذن الله سأضع ملخص الرسالة ، وسأحاول جاهدا رفع الرسالة بالكامل علها تكون مفيده لاي طالب علم 
مع خالص شكري وتقديري


----------



## الزئبق (11 مايو 2007)

الف اللف مبروك يا دكتور 
هل تقصد كلية الفنون الجميلة بالزمالك والتابعة لجامعة حلوان؟
انا خريج كلية الفنون الجميلة بالزمالك عام 1979 قسم عمارة ونفسي اروح ازور الكلية من جديد؟؟
هى اخبار الكلية ايه؟ 
اااااااااااااه ذكرتنى بايام جميلة ورائعة 
الله يوفق الجميع يا رب


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (11 مايو 2007)

نعم كلية الفنون الجميلة بالزمالك ولايوجد غيرها بالقاهرة....
خالص تحياتي


----------



## سيد مرعي (12 مايو 2007)

الف مبروك يا د/احمد حسني رضوان
ربنا يوفقك وينفعك بعلمة ويرزقك العلم النافع


----------



## حسام عبدالله (12 مايو 2007)

اخي العزيز احمد
الف الف مبروك بمناسبة حصولك على درجة الدكتوراة
واتمنى لك حياة اكاديمية ومهنية ناجحة باذن الله
اتمنى ان تسرع في عرض البحث لنستفيد من معلوماتك القيمة


----------



## Arch_M (12 مايو 2007)

الف الف مبروك يادكتور

نتمى اننا نشوف نسخة مطبوعة او الكترونية لرسالة الدكتوراة عشان نستفيد وتفيد


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (12 مايو 2007)

الف الف شكر لكم جميعا
واعدكم برفع نسخة كاملة من البحث علي المنتدي في القريب باذن الله، ولكني انتظر موافقة الجامعة علي نشرها بعد اعتمادها من ادارة الجامعة حيث انها ليست ملكليتي وحدي الآن
مع خالص شكر وتقديري


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (12 مايو 2007)

الف الف مبروك يا د / احمد وربنا يوفقك في حياتك العمليه ان شاء الله 
والى المزيد من التقدم باذن الله


----------



## joood2004 (12 مايو 2007)

الف الف مبروك وعقبالنا يا رب

الله يسعدك ويوفقك


----------



## architect_a_a (12 مايو 2007)

الف مبروك د احمد حسنى والى الامام دائما 
اخوك م احمد عاطف 
خريج كلية الهندسة جامعة القاهرة 
ونحن فى انتظار ملخص الرسالة ليستفيد منها الجميع انشاء الله


----------



## معماريون (12 مايو 2007)

*الف مبروك
الف مبروك



*​


----------



## محمد عمارالعقيلي (12 مايو 2007)

الف الف مبروك يادكتور احمد وربنا يجعل علمك وعملك من اجل رضا واخلاصا لربك ورفعة دينك وخدمة للمسلمين 
امين امين امين


----------



## refaey (13 مايو 2007)

الف مبروك ولا تجعلها آخر المشوار بل دافعا للمزيد من المعرفة


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (13 مايو 2007)

أحب أن أسجل إسمي في قائمة المهنئين وعقبال عند الجميع والف مليون مبروك لمشرفنا الغالي....


----------



## معماري فقط (13 مايو 2007)

ألف الف مبروك


----------



## miro1_6 (13 مايو 2007)

الف الف مبروك يا دكتور احمد
تستحقها عن جدارة
ولك منى كل التحية


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (13 مايو 2007)

اشكركم جميعا علي هذا الشعور الطيب
وكما قال البعض انها ليست النهاية بل هي البداية لمشوار أخر طوييييييييييل
وانا اعد الرسالة لنشرها الكترونيا علي موقع الجامعة والذي سيحتاج مني بعض الوقت لانجاز هذه المهمة فسامحوني اذا تأخرت عليكم بعض الوقت ولكني اعدكم بانجاز المهمة في اسرع وقت
ولكم مني خالص التحيات والتقدير


----------



## أيمن الجوادى (13 مايو 2007)

مبروووووووووووووووووووووك .. يا دكتور /أحمد ..


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (14 مايو 2007)

شكرا للاخ العزيز أيمن الجوادي


----------



## هشام الهاشمى (14 مايو 2007)

ألف مبروك يا دكتور،


----------



## KHEFIF Med (3 سبتمبر 2007)

voila.....je te souhaite la bonne santé ...................milliard mabrouk


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (3 سبتمبر 2007)

مبروك الدكتورة د/ أحمد وعقبال اللي بعده يارب

ارجو منك موافاتنا بكل البحوث وارجو ان تواصل 

السعي للعلم لعل الله ينفع بك الامة وينتشلها من الحضيض


_سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك اشهد الا اله الا انت استغفرك واتوب اليك_


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (3 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا للاخ معماري حتي الرمق
وساوافيكم جميعا بالموقع الذي رفعت عليه البحث بالكامل لعله يكون ذو فائده للجميع
وهي فعلا ليست نهاية الطريق بل بداية لطريق جديد ......
والله يوفقنا جميعا لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## الراجية رضا الله (3 سبتمبر 2007)

ألف ألف مبروك يا دكتور أحمد:14: :14: :14: :14: :77: وربنا يكرمك دائما من فضله.
وإن شاء الله تكون دي بداية لانطلاقة جديدة ومتوالية في علم العمارة .


----------



## همسات الليل (3 سبتمبر 2007)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله ألف ألف مبروك يا دكتور 
ربنا يبارك فيك وفي مجهودك وأنشاء الله يكون في خدمه الأسلام والمسلمين


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (3 سبتمبر 2007)

اشكركم جميعا علي هذه الكلمات الرقيقة ولعل الله ينفعنا جميعا بما تعلمنا يارب


----------



## عبدالمحسن (3 سبتمبر 2007)

مبارك اخي الكريم الدكتور احمد 

و اسال الله لك التوفيق في حياتك العملية 

تحياتي


----------



## salaheddin.ramadan (4 سبتمبر 2007)

الف مبروك يا دكتور

وأسأل الله أن ينفعك بهذا العلم وأن ينفع الأمة بك ويرفع مراتبك في الدنيا والاخرة

ــ وين الحلوان ــ


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (4 سبتمبر 2007)

اشكركم اخواني عبد المحسن وصلاح الدين رمضان، واتمني لكما وللجميع ايضا كل التوفيق والنجاح،، وفي انتظار مشاركتكم الفعالة ، لنجعل المشاركات الايجابية الفعالة المفيدة تقضي اي سلبيات قد تظهر بهذا الملتقي الذي نتمني الارتقاء به جميعا....
تحياتي مرة اخري


----------



## سعيد السعيدي (5 سبتمبر 2007)

تمنى لك الخير و الموفقية و النجاح دائما ..............


----------



## د. م. محمد الدهيبي (5 سبتمبر 2007)

الف الف مبروك وارجوا لك التوفيق الدائم:20:


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (9 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا للدكتور محمد الدهيبي ولكافة الاخوة الاعزاء علي كلماتهم الكريمة وادعو لكم جميعا بالتوفيق


----------



## م المصري (9 أكتوبر 2007)

الف الف مبروك دكتور احمد ,,,,, قد اسعدتنا بهذا الخبر 
ادعو لي ان الحقك 
مبروك مجددا


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (9 أكتوبر 2007)

ألف مبروك أخي أحمد ...
والى الأمام وفقك الله 

أخوك مؤيد


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (10 أكتوبر 2007)

باذن الله نهنئكم قريبا 
Abo Ayoy77
أخي مؤيد ....الف شكر


----------



## mnoshaaaaaaaa (11 أكتوبر 2007)

زادك الله علما يا مهندس احمد ورزقنا بما رزقك امين ....الف مبرووك


----------



## أروى (11 أكتوبر 2007)

مليون الف مبروك يل دكتور
ياريت ترفع لنا الرساله 
كى نستفيد


----------



## معمارى العصر (11 أكتوبر 2007)

مبروك وربنا يكتؤ امثالك وحظك جميل الدكاترة الى بيناقشوك من افضل دكاترة مصر وبالذات دكتور هانى لويس هو دكتور التخطيط عندنا فى المعهد العالى للهندسة المعمارية وهو انسان محترم جدا وظريف


----------



## abu jakob (11 أكتوبر 2007)

الف الف مبروك
مبروك


----------



## سوداني (12 أكتوبر 2007)

ألف مبروك د. أحمد ...

أمنيات بحياة عامرة بالعلم والإيمان ...وكل الموفقية ..

عنوان الرسالة شد إنتباهي ....فمنذ زمن لم نر باحثاً يتصدى لمواضيع كهذه أعتقد البعض انها قديمة لا تثير فيهم روح التجديد ....شكرا لك على انتباهك ....

وكل سنة وحضرتك طيب


----------



## khalidatbra43 (12 أكتوبر 2007)

مليووووووووووووووون مبروك الدكتوارة حفظك الله ووفقك باذنه تعالى
وكل عام وانتم بخير ....بمناسبة عيد الفطر المبارك


----------



## maya_arch (12 أكتوبر 2007)

الف الف مبروك يادكتور 
ربنا يوفقك كمان وكمان


----------



## sasy0o0o (14 أكتوبر 2007)

الف الف الف مبروك وعبقال الكتوراة السابعة كمان
وبمزيد من التقدم والخدمة للمجتمع بعلمك يارب


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (14 أكتوبر 2007)

كتير الدكتوراه السابعة.......واحدة كفاية ....
ألف شكر علي هذه الكلمات الرقيقة ، واعدكم برفع البحث بالكامل حتي يمكن الافادة
كل عام وانت جميعا بخير.....


----------



## هشام الهاشمى (22 أكتوبر 2007)

الف الف مبروك وعقبالنا يا رب


----------



## الحمصي (22 أكتوبر 2007)

والله شي كتير ظريف وألف ألفمبروك والذي فرحني أكتر وأكتر يا حضرة الدكتور إنو لساتك عما تتواصل معنا في الموقعيعني لو تشوفدكاترتنا رافعين مناخيرون للسما وتقول يعني شيشغلة كبيرة
إلا والله وكلمة الحق تقال هناك دكاترة متواضعين
وعلى سيرة التواضع جامعة عين شمس ذكرتني دكتورمن حمص بس ما للأسف يعطي في جامعة دمشق يدعى الدكتور عماد المصري هوي دكتوراة من جامعة عين شمس بس هوي دكتوراة بالتخطيط
وهذا الدكتوروالله كتيرمتواضع وأكترمن هيك إنو فهمان والأكتر والأكترإنو بيحس فيك وبحب إنو يفيد


ونحن من مركزنا هذا كطلاب في منتدى ملتقى المهندسين العرب نرفع أسمى آيات التهنئة والفرخح إلى سيادة الدكتور المفدى أحمد حسني رضوان .... وخود على جلمأ يا معلم
:67: :67: 
  


ملاحظة جلمأ يعني تمسيح جوخ
س لأ عن جد فلسفة العمارة شي كتير ظريفوأناكتير بحب إقرأ عنها بس يا ريت يا دكتور تبعتلي شوية مراجع أو أبحاث في فاسفة العمارة أو فلسفة بعض المدارس أكون لك من الشاكرين


----------



## أبن الفيحاء-حسن (22 أكتوبر 2007)

الف الفففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففف مبروك ياأستاذنا الغالي


----------



## الرائدة الفضائية (6 نوفمبر 2007)

مليون مبروك وترليون تهنئة من ارض اغنتكم واعطتكم ما لم يعطى لابنائها المهم مبروك يا بروف اختصاص (سب وشتيمة) ومزيدا انشاء الله في المستقبل تحياتي !!!!!!!


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (6 نوفمبر 2007)

الاخت الرائدة الفضائية....اوجه حالص شكري وتقديري لشخصكم(الكريم) علي هذه التهاني.....واشكرك علي استخدامك هذا الاسلوب (الراقي جدا) في التهنئة


----------



## eng_afify (6 نوفمبر 2007)

الف الف مبروك يا دكتور وربنا يوفقك , و ربنا يوفقك


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (6 نوفمبر 2007)

الف مبروك يا دكتور
افاد الله بعملكم الامة الاسلامية
وجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم
وتقبلها منكم صدقة جارية انشاء الله
وعقبالي ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
اسالك والاخوة الكرام الدعاء لي بان أتم هذه المرحلة على خير


----------



## sasy0o0o (7 نوفمبر 2007)

هههههههههه
ايه العتاب اللى بين اقواس دة
عموما بهنيك تانى وعبقال يارائدة فعلا لما تاخدى الدكتوراة انتى كمان بس ابقى افتكرينا احنا بردة زى اخوتك الصغيرين


----------



## الرائدة الفضائية (5 ديسمبر 2007)

اسفة والله يا sasy0o0oانا ماعندي اخوة مع المعماريين من يوم دخلت وسب والشتيمة من دكتوركم المبجل اخذت نظرة عامة لان الكل وقف معاه على ايش الله اعلم ما عدى القلة واعتقد الاغلبية عراقيين نشامى....لكن انا ممكن اجي بين فترة وفترة حتى اشوف بروفسركم عامل ايه لان بالي عندة ما تتصور اشكد ............تحياتي الخالصة الك واتمنى انت كمان تاخذ الدكتوراه


----------



## sasy0o0o (5 ديسمبر 2007)

اخت رائدة يسمع منك ربنا واوصل لدرجة انى اعمل دكتوراة يارب
اتمنى تقبيلنى اخت ليكى


----------



## معمارية سعودية (5 ديسمبر 2007)

الف مبروك وعقبالي يا رب


----------



## امير ضهير (5 ديسمبر 2007)

لم تسنح لي فرصة تقديم التهنئة للدكتور احمد حسني رضوان ،رغم عزمي فعل ذلك من قبل 
لكن اعتقد ان الفرصة ما زالت قائمة فأسمح لي ان اهنئك واتمنى لك مزيدا من التوفيق ، واعتذر عن التأخر في الرد..

دمت معطاءا وبارك الله لك وفيك ولنا بعلمك


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (5 ديسمبر 2007)

اشكرك اخي امير واتمني للجميع التوفيق


----------



## سيبر البرواري (6 ديسمبر 2007)

الف الف مبروك 
ياريت تنشر بحثك اوحتى الملخص منه لكي يستفيد منه الجميع


----------



## مهندسة\مروة (6 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
احب ان اسجل تهنئتي للدكتور احمد نفعك الله بها وامتك الاسلاميه وبارك فيك
واعتذر عن التاخر في التهنئه وفقك الله


----------



## sala7_2004 (6 ديسمبر 2007)

الف مبروك يا دكتور 

(اعدادي عمارة المنيا)


----------



## محمود السيد حسن (6 ديسمبر 2007)

الف مبروك يا د/احمد حسني رضوان


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (6 ديسمبر 2007)

اشكركم جميعا و لا اجد كلمات اعبر بها عن امتناني لكم جميعا


----------



## أروى (6 ديسمبر 2007)




----------



## م اشرف الكرم (6 ديسمبر 2007)

مبارك 
والف مبارك لك اخونا الفاضل الدكتور / احمد حسني رضوان

جعل الله علمك في ميزان حسناتك
ونفع الله بك ونفعك بهذا العلم

ووفقك في نشره ورفع مستوى كل من حولك 
في سبيل رفعة اوطاننا ودفع مسيرة تقدمها واعمارها
والذي هو جزء لا يتجزأ من طاعة الله تعالى

وفقكم الله 

ومن نجاح الى نجاح ان شاء الله


----------



## تامر 2007 (6 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ألف مبروك يا دكتور ، ويارب عقبالنا 
وأسأل الله أن يرزقنا النهضة في البحث العلمي 

أخوك تامر


----------



## المنسق (13 أبريل 2008)

انا كمال من الجزائر سنة خامسة عمارة قرءة التهاني و لم استطع المرور دون القيام بالواجب الف مبروك و انشاء الله شهادة البروفيسور في الفلسفة المعمارية سيدي الكريم انت تعتبر احد رموز هدا النادي الكريم و بامثالك سوف يكون له معنى و نتيجة افضل اتمنى لو تبقو اوفياء لنا و تزودونا بلمعرفة و النصح و نحن انشاء الله على خطاكم حتى ننهض بهده الامة الفاضلة التى كانت يوما رمزا للمعرفة


----------



## alaa_1986 (14 أبريل 2008)

مبروووك 
وأتمنى لك المزيد من التميز والنجاح دائما...


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (14 أبريل 2008)

اشكركم علي هذه الكلمات الرقيقة، وزادكم الله وايانا علما ومعرفة


----------



## المعمارى نور الدين (14 أبريل 2008)

الف مبروك يا باشمهندس
على فكره الدكتور هانى لويس بيدرس لى انسان علامه بجد


----------

